# Anyone in Panama City Beach or bay county?



## CPurvis

Where is the Panama City people at? I'm starting to see alot more small skiff owners out on the flats these days.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I have a place in Gulf County. I'm gone a lot for work though.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I do not have Facebook but recently heard there was a page/site/group? called Bay Fly Fishers. Just an FYI


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Wassup just joined microskiff. I fish st joe and panama alot.


----------



## CPurvis

Ethan Harris said:


> Wassup just joined microskiff. I fish st joe and panama alot.


Are you from St. Joe? I plan on fishing there this fall. I fish Indian pass for Tarpon and triple tail but I've never fished inshore for trout and reds.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

CPurvis said:


> Are you from St. Joe? I plan on fishing there this fall. I fish Indian pass for Tarpon and triple tail but I've never fished inshore for trout and reds.


No I'm from Troy but I'm down there as much as I can be. Love it down towards St Joe and apalach.


----------



## SoloMike

Im in Panama City. Lived here all my life. Would be glad to put ya on some reds and trout, I fish westbay and eastbay mostly. Would love to learn some spots in st joe as I was there a lot growing up but have never fished that area, only scalloped. Crooked island is good fishing as well. My dad used to fish the kingfish circuit and was always at tourneys between mexico beach and carrabelle.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

SoloMike said:


> Im in Panama City. Lived here all my life. Would be glad to put ya on some reds and trout, I fish westbay and eastbay mostly. Would love to learn some spots in st joe as I was there a lot growing up but have never fished that area, only scalloped. Crooked island is good fishing as well. My dad used to fish the kingfish circuit and was always at tourneys between mexico beach and carrabelle.


St. Joe was great for the reds this year. Trout was a little slower. But reds are everywhere. Great for sight fishing.


----------



## SoloMike

Ethan Harris said:


> St. Joe was great for the reds this year. Trout was a little slower. But reds are everywhere. Great for sight fishing.


That's what I hear! Would love to fish over there one weekend, but don't even know where to start. I usually do pretty well with the trout over here, but for some reason this year all I can seem to find are little 15-16" trout with the occasional 19-20" mixed in. Previous years I would limit out on 19-20" trout within a few hours and catch at least one 23"+ each trip. Maybe because the red tide was so bad here for so long? The redfish bite has definitely been on fire though. 

If ya ever need a fishing partner shoot me a message!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

SoloMike said:


> That's what I hear! Would love to fish over there one weekend, but don't even know where to start. I usually do pretty well with the trout over here, but for some reason this year all I can seem to find are little 15-16" trout with the occasional 19-20" mixed in. Previous years I would limit out on 19-20" trout within a few hours and catch at least one 23"+ each trip. Maybe because the red tide was so bad here for so long? The redfish bite has definitely been on fire though.
> 
> If ya ever need a fishing partner shoot me a message!


Man they are everywhere! Just find a good flat with grass and some sand bars mixed in a start poling. haha I was thinking about making a run down to st joe or panama this weekend so if I do I'll holler.


----------



## BK2202

Panama City checking in. Actually live in Alabama but fish the Bay as often as I can.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

BK2202 said:


> Panama City checking in. Actually live in Alabama but fish the Bay as often as I can.


Haha yeah same here. Where you from


----------



## BK2202

Ethan Harris said:


> Haha yeah same here. Where you from


just south of Dothan. (Rehobeth) 73 minutes and 32 seconds from the City Marina ramp, but whos counting.


----------



## 850Khai

just joined another Panama City member here. just bought a little 14' so will be running around the bay a lot now


----------



## Skinny_fly

Im In Panama City as well, mostly fish East Bay. 
Im an active member of the Bay Fly Fishing Club and we are always looking for more members, we have a monthly meeting the second Thursday of every month at 6:30pm at the lake huntington club house in St Andrews. For anyone interested feel free to stop by, we look forward to seeing you!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Skinny_fly said:


> Im In Panama City as well, mostly fish East Bay.
> Im an active member of the Bay Fly Fishing Club and we are always looking for more members, we have a monthly meeting the second Thursday of every month at 6:30pm at the lake huntington club house in St Andrews. For anyone interested feel free to stop by, we look forward to seeing you!


Were you at the Martin for F3T last night. I think several folks from your club were?


----------



## Skinny_fly

LowHydrogen said:


> Were you at the Martin for F3T last night. I think several folks from your club were?


I wasn't able to attend I had a prior obligation to attend to. Unfortunately I missed out, how was it?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Pretty cool, they gave away some pretty cool stuff. Coolers, bags, TFO rod. I won a sunglass cord.


----------

